# *P3 Cars Digital Interface Gauges now available at HS Tuning!



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*Free ground shipping to the lower 48!*

Connect with your car in an entirely new way. Why settle for just a boost gauge? Sporting features
available in products 3x the price, the P3Cars Vent Integrated Digital Interface (VIDI) is the Swiss
army knife of performance data, with design and integration that won't take away from the clearn
German engineered interior.

This gauge is specifically designed to support the Audi TT platforms. The P3 gauge reads
all data and boot directly fromt he diagnostics port for fast plug and play install.

P3 Cars has created the most advanced multi-function gauge on the market today that displays
critical readings that automotive enthusiasts want to keep an eye on.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone here have one of these? I am looking at getting a gauge, just not sure which one yet


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

croman44 said:


> Anyone here have one of these? I am looking at getting a gauge, just not sure which one yet


I ordered one yesterday so hope itll be soon. Seems pretty easy to install.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to get this one since it's a cleaner look. But not sure about the price


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Is it just me, or do both your website address and facebook page have issues? (don't exist)


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one for my TT and it's freaking awesome... My car looks like the bat mobile at night... Frankly I usually just leave it on the coolant temp... That's the most useful thing to watch.... I know when boost it high when my heat is planted back into the seat...


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

sentari said:


> I have one for my TT and it's freaking awesome... My car looks like the bat mobile at night... Frankly I usually just leave it on the coolant temp... That's the most useful thing to watch.... I know when boost it high when my heat is planted back into the seat...


Is this the exact one you have? Did you find it anywhere cheaper? $389 seems expensive to me


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

there was a $50 off code but it expired today


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

MaXius said:


> Is it just me, or do both your website address and facebook page have issues? (don't exist)


For some reason nate's link doesn't work, but everything is live, and if you click on the ad above it takes you to our page for the TT Gauge.



tt-ho said:


> there was a $50 off code but it expired today


Not sure where you were getting a code from, but that wasn't currently from us. We do have a free shipping promo going on now


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Love mine! :thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Almost exact. Mine is created for HPA and etched HPA on it... And I frankly don't even remember what I paid for it... The reason I use the HPA version is because it's setup for HPA FI cars... I also have a real boost tap because it's not controlled by the ECU like stock turbo cars... The TTRS would be a no brainier drop in 10 minute install... But you might want to consider getting a ODB splitter because when you connect it you can't connect ROSS-TECH at the same time... Which for me has been important lately because i've been doing a lot of logging to review the strength of the gas around here... And so far it's been very strong, which will allow me to push the boost up quite a bit...

Yes... A bit expensive... But I really need a good boost tap and easy to view air/coolant/oil/egt's etc... I'd highly recommend it... Most of the others are just too ugly to put in our beautiful cars...

One other thing... the speedometer on it must be more exact because my console one runs 2-3 mph too high.. I've checked it against several of those traveling speed checkers and it always matches exactly what P3Cars says...



croman44 said:


> Is this the exact one you have? Did you find it anywhere cheaper? $389 seems expensive to me


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

:wave:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Adding this gauge was one of the very first things I did to my TT, followed by adding a boost tap and line for an analog boost reading, and an Innovative AFR oxygen sensor. All of which allows me to gauge the impact of additional modifications as they are incrementally added, e.g. air intake, downpipe, intercooler, ECU tune, K04 upgrade, etc. The P3 gauge can also monitor your 0-60 times, which allows me to gauge the performance impact of the modifications as well.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

13ttaz said:


> Adding this gauge was one of the very first things I did to my TT, followed by adding a boost tap and line for an analog boost reading, and an Innovative AFR oxygen sensor. All of which allows me to gauge the impact of additional modifications as they are incrementally added, e.g. air intake, downpipe, intercooler, ECU tune, K04 upgrade, etc. The P3 gauge can also monitor your 0-60 times, which allows me to gauge the performance impact of the modifications as well.


Why Innovate they use the same bosch WB sensor? Our cars have 2 widebands in them? just get a vagcom and log AFR


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Why Innovate . . . .


Cost and ease of integration with the P3 gauge.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

311-in-337 said:


> Love mine! :thumbup:


How did you get boost and oil temp in your MFD? Me Want!


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it difficult to install even I don't buy the vent?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Not at all difficult. P3 has installation instructions and videos on its web site.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Audi RS3 said:


> Is it difficult to install even I don't buy the vent?


The installation is pretty straight forward if you opt to not purchase it pre-installed. P3 has all of their instructions listed on their website.

We ship internationally as well, just email [email protected] and we'll be glad to work it out. :thumbup:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The installation is pretty straight forward if you opt to not purchase it pre-installed. P3 has all of their instructions listed on their website.
> 
> We ship internationally as well, just email [email protected] and we'll be glad to work it out. :thumbup:




It is silly easy to install the P3 gauge, even without it pre-installed in the vent housing. It's a 15-30min job, depending on how good you are at fishing the lines up the side of the dash.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

just got mines today .. is the diagnostic port the same on all vw/audi's? I cant seem to get to get the cable plugged in all the way so the gauge doesn't come on when I start the car. I was trying to install it at night though and lighting was minimal .. ill give it another try in the morning. is there a certain the cable has to go in?

Edit: got it working this morning. Didnt really do anything diff from last night but seems to be working now. Cant seem to fit all the wires and module box into the fuse area though. The cover wont close completely. Should I remove the lower panel and put it in there?


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The installation is pretty straight forward if you opt to not purchase it pre-installed. P3 has all of their instructions listed on their website.
> 
> We ship internationally as well, just email [email protected] and we'll be glad to work it out. :thumbup:


Okay, thanks. Can I install the gauge to the middle of the car, I mean how long is the wire of the gauge?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Audi RS3 said:


> Okay, thanks. Can I install the gauge to the middle of the car, I mean how long is the wire of the gauge?


The standard wiring is meant for installation into the vent closest to the drivers door but you can get a 2 foot extension cable if you wanted to mount it in the middle of the dashboard.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

tt-ho said:


> just got mines today .. is the diagnostic port the same on all vw/audi's? I cant seem to get to get the cable plugged in all the way so the gauge doesn't come on when I start the car. I was trying to install it at night though and lighting was minimal .. ill give it another try in the morning. is there a certain the cable has to go in?
> 
> Edit: got it working this morning. Didnt really do anything diff from last night but seems to be working now. Cant seem to fit all the wires and module box into the fuse area though. The cover wont close completely. Should I remove the lower panel and put it in there?



I got my control box to fit in the fuse box area. I will take a pic tonight and show you how I got it to fit.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

tt-ho said:


> just got mines today .. is the diagnostic port the same on all vw/audi's? I cant seem to get to get the cable plugged in all the way so the gauge doesn't come on when I start the car. I was trying to install it at night though and lighting was minimal .. ill give it another try in the morning. is there a certain the cable has to go in?
> 
> Edit: got it working this morning. Didnt really do anything diff from last night but seems to be working now.


I had a similar problem. I think the pins on their OBD interface are just a bit too short. You really have to push hard when plugging it in, and then it works. It is further complicated if you plug in with the lower dash panel removed, since the diagnostic port moves around a bit since it doesn't have much holding it in place.



> Cant seem to fit all the wires and module box into the fuse area though. The cover wont close completely. Should I remove the lower panel and put it in there?





[email protected] said:


> The standard wiring is meant for installation into the vent closest to the drivers door but you can get a 2 foot extension cable if you wanted to mount it in the middle of the dashboard.


There is no need for an extension. That ribbon cable from the gauge to the control box is crazy long, and the other wiring harness is long too. I zip tied the control box behind the instrument cluster. There is a perfect spot for it back there. Then I friction taped the wiring harness to the factory harness that runs from the instrument cluster down to the steering wheel. Finally I fished the OBD connector down the back of the dash, behind the dead pedal and then up to the port. You can't even tell it's there. My gauge is installed in the vent above the center console, closest to the instrument cluster cowl.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> I got my control box to fit in the fuse box area. I will take a pic tonight and show you how I got it to fit.


Thanks! That would surely help. :thumbup:


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

eweu said:


> There is no need for an extension. That ribbon cable from the gauge to the control box is crazy long, and the other wiring harness is long too.


It's nice to hear that! 



eweu said:


> My gauge is installed in the vent above the center console, closest to the instrument cluster cowl.


Can you take a picture?


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to install the gauge this way


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------

